# Prayers for my Father



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2008)

Might ya`ll keep my Dad in your prayers. He was rushed to the hospital last night and it doesn`t look good for him.

Thanks.


----------



## Lorri (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your dad - we will keep your dad in our prayers and you as well.


----------



## secondseason (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about that Nick! We'll be thinking about and praying for your dad and your family.


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 7, 2008)

Prayers sent for your dad.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Nic, I will pray for him and your family.

What is his first name?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks ya`ll.

Marvin, his name is Franklin.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 7, 2008)

Prayers for your Dad and your family Nic. 

God bless all of you.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 7, 2008)

You got em Nick ...

keep us posted how he's doing .....


----------



## BRIAN1 (Nov 7, 2008)

My Prayers Go Out For Him And The Family.

Brian1


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 7, 2008)

You got it Nic....


----------



## warrenmountain (Nov 7, 2008)

Prayer lifted up. May God lay his healing touch upon Franklin and grant peace and comfort to both he and his family at this time.


----------



## CAL (Nov 7, 2008)

Nick,I am sure sorry about your Dad.I hope and pray he will be alright.Please let me know if I can help in any way.I am just as close as your phone.
Asking for God's help,
Alex


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 7, 2008)

Your Dad is in my Prayers Nick. May God Bless.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 7, 2008)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Jasper (Nov 7, 2008)

Prayers sent Nic! Hope all turns out OK!


----------



## BubbaD (Nov 7, 2008)

Count on it brother. We will pray for him, you and the whole family.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Nov 7, 2008)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 7, 2008)

You got it Nick!!!! Prayers going up now.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry to see this Nic. Prayers for your Dad. God Bless..


----------



## cmghunter (Nov 7, 2008)

Prayers sent up for your dad.Yell if there's anything i can do.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you all agin`, for the words of encouragement. It means a lot.


----------



## Goatwoman (Nov 7, 2008)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## Javelin (Nov 7, 2008)

Sent


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 7, 2008)

Prayers sent for y'all Nick....  Let us know if we can do anything else.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 7, 2008)

you have them from our family nick !!!


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 7, 2008)

My family is praying for your dad and your family.


----------



## Havana Dude (Nov 7, 2008)

Nic, will do, and hope all turns out alright.


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Nov 7, 2008)

prayers sent to him and your family


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 8, 2008)

You've them, Sir.


----------



## Georgiagirl (Nov 8, 2008)

prayers added


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you all!. He is showin` some improvement now.


----------



## Buck111 (Nov 8, 2008)

We'll keep your family in our prayers.


----------



## samcooke (Nov 8, 2008)

Praying for Franklin now!


----------



## poochie (Nov 8, 2008)

prayers sent cuz!
hope he keeps showing improvement!


----------



## LOCOLACEY (Nov 9, 2008)

prayers sent for him and the family


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 11, 2008)

Folks wanted to bump this again. Nic's dad has taken another turn for the bad.  Please keep Nic and his family in your prayers.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 11, 2008)

Just saw this Nic. You got 'em.


----------



## Lorri (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Nic - will continue to pray for you and your family.


----------



## win280 (Nov 11, 2008)

Prayers sent for your dad, you, and your family.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 11, 2008)

Still Pray'n Nick.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 11, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Still Pray'n Nick.



Me too


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 11, 2008)

Prayers sent up.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 11, 2008)

Wish him a speedy recovery.  Prayer sent.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 11, 2008)

Prayers sent.......


----------



## snuffy (Nov 11, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 11, 2008)

Prayers sent Nic. Hope your Dad makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 11, 2008)

on the way Nic, for the entire family


----------



## 30 06 (Nov 11, 2008)

Prayers are sent


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 11, 2008)

Prayers from here also Nic.  May the Lord turn his health around for the better.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 11, 2008)

Continuing to pray for your dad and your family.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2008)

prayers sent to you, Nic. let me know if there is anything I can do for you. Robert


----------



## justme (Nov 13, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 16, 2008)

My Dad has gone on to a better place.

I would like to thank all of you, very much, for your PMs, prayers, and support. I`d also like for ya`ll to know that the words ya`ll spoke, were a great comfort to me. Great bunch of people here, my regards to each of you............................


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> My Dad has gone on to a better place.
> 
> I would like to thank all of you, very much, for your PMs, prayers, and support. I`d also like for ya`ll to know that the words ya`ll spoke, were a great comfort to me. Great bunch of people here, my regards to each of you............................



Nic,

Very sorry to hear of the passing of your dad....


----------



## snuffy (Nov 16, 2008)

So sorry to hear Nick.
Lost my dad back in July. Gonna be a tough holiday seasion for us for sure.
Yall will be in my prayers.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 16, 2008)

Hate to hear this brother.  Call me if y'all need ANYTHING.


----------



## LJay (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Nick. Prayers for all involved.


----------



## slightly grayling (Nov 16, 2008)

Will do Nic.
-SG


----------



## letsemwalk (Nov 16, 2008)

sorry to hear about that Nic.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 16, 2008)

Prayers sent Nic


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, Nic.  Prayers sent for comfort for the family.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry for your loss my friend.  I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 17, 2008)

Nic,

I truly saddened by your loss & pray that you & yours will be comforted.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 17, 2008)

Nic, so sorry to hear of the loss of your Dad.  I hope and pray you and your extended family will be comforted from above now.  
Peace to you my friend.


----------



## warrenmountain (Nov 17, 2008)

Nic, Sorry for your loss. May God grant you peace and comfort at this time and fond memories prevail over sadness.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 17, 2008)

Nick my friend , we all know Mr Franklin is in a much better place and no suffering now ...


Prayers are with all of you ...


----------



## Lorri (Nov 17, 2008)

Awe sorry to hear this Nic about your dad - he is in a better place - prayers for you and your family.


----------



## cmghunter (Nov 17, 2008)

He was the DAD that molded you into the person you are today...Mr. Nick,i have personaly never met you.But,brother by the way you reply to others on here,he must have been one great teacher and father...Sorry for your loss..Prayers for you and the family..


----------



## Bruz (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Prayer's Sent.

ASNF

Robert


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 17, 2008)

I just saw this Nick,  melissa and I will say a payer for you and your family.


----------



## LLove (Nov 17, 2008)

aw  i sorry Nick.. prayers are with you buddy! and Rooster too!!!

hope the rest of your family is doing well and coping ok.


if we had a hug smiley you'd get it!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 18, 2008)

Nick,y'all are in my Prayers. May God Bless and give you Peace.


----------



## BubbaD (Nov 18, 2008)

Our condolences brother to you and your family.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Nov 18, 2008)

So sorry for your loss Nic, just saw this post..
My heart goes out to all of you... 
will keep you in my prayers. 
If you need anything I am just a county away,
 please give me a call.

My deepest sympathy.

Wanda


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2008)

A big THANK YOU, again to all of ya`ll. I`m beholden to each of you............................................


----------



## Javelin (Nov 19, 2008)

Sory to hear this nic,prayers sent


----------



## KDarsey (Nov 19, 2008)

Nic, sorry to hear this cuz....Keeping you all in my thoughts & prayers....




(just saw this today)


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 19, 2008)

Nick, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Remember the good times. May God comfort you all.


----------



## Jewels64 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nick,
You and your family are in our prayers. Hugs to you ALL!
(pm sent)


----------

